# No MPEG File Icon Picture



## icdokodemo (May 20, 2006)

Hi,

The mpeg files in my computer doesn't have icon picture. Before this happened, the mpeg files have the same icon as the avi files. Both are set up to run by Window Media Player. The avi files still have the Window Media Player's icon.

If I set up other program to open the mpeg files, then the icon will change. I already tried to go to Tool and Option (By opening any folder), but it won't let me change it. It just show a file with no icon picture.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Right click one of the affected files, open with, choose programme, choose WMP and make sure the 'always use this program . . . .. ' box is checked, apply, ok.
Does that fix it?
Are you sure they are mpeg files? If folder options, file types has no affect when you choose to change the.mpeg extension, then maybe they are another file type.


----------



## icdokodemo (May 20, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for the quick reply. I already tried your suggestion, but it doesn't work. And I'm sure it is mpeg file, because if I set PowerDVD or BSplayer to open mpeg file, the icon picture will change to PowerDVD or BSplayer's icon. Another strange thing is that even though mpeg file doesn't have icon picture, but when I click on it, Window Media Player will automatically play it, without asking for what program I want to use to play it.

I also associate mpeg file with Window Media Player only and not other players. Is there other way to change the icon pictures?

Thanks again.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

This is probably not the answer you're looking for ...
But have you looked here ....


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

If you right click one of the files, properties, do you have a change icon option? If you do browse to WMP's folder and select it.
If not go back to the registered file types (in any explorer window click tools, options, file types), select the file extension, click advanced, change icon, and browse to the same icon.
If that doesn't work, on the advanced tab still, try clicking the 'set default' box.
If they don't work, try deleting the mpeg or mpg file extension entry, whichever one won't change. Then recreate it by clicking new, type in the correct file extension, click advanced and pick the description you want (movie clip is the norm), click ok. If WMP isn't already there as the programme to open it, click change, select WMP,apply, ok.
See if that works.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Noyb is quicker than me on the keyboard. . . . . . again.


----------



## prakash2119 (Jun 17, 2006)

Open media player..

goto--tools--options---file types.

just uncheck the file type which u r having problem and again check it,click on apply........
This trick have worked for me once..so u better try and tell me whether it works for u...


----------



## icdokodemo (May 20, 2006)

Hi everybody,

I tried everything that was suggested, but it didn't work. Another weird thing is that when I delete the mpeg and mpg file extensions at the registered file types, instead of the blank icon picture, now the mpeg file's icon picture becomes Window Media Player's icon. When I click on it, a window pop up and say it can't open this kind of file, and ask me to find a program to run it. So, I set it to run with WMP, and the icon picture change back to the blank icon picture!!
Also when adding file extension mpeg as a new file type, I hit OK after I change the icon picture, then on the registered file type's window, the OK button (the three buttons OK, Cancel and Apply at the bottom) becomes Close, so I can't never hit the Apply button. What is wrong?

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## jaygor (Jan 20, 2002)

For my two penny wotrth of info I can't solve your problem but .....
I have noticed that if you have a video file such as mpeg, wmv etc, then it will usually have another file next to it in the same folder called Thumbs.db ... This is the file for the icon or icons if you have more than one video file. You may have deleted it by accident. 
You have then gone on to assiciate your video file with a player, that is why you see the video player icon.

I don't know how to get ithe video icon back or create another one but I suspect it is a copy of one frame and any reasonable freeware graphics package will create the icon. But the other problem is I don't know the identity of the .db extention, database I guess???

Anyway I hope that sheds a little light on 'why' you have the problem of no icon

jaygor


----------



## jaygor (Jan 20, 2002)

for my two penny worth of info I cannot solve your problem but....
I have noticed in my list of folders with mpeg or wmv files etc.. there is one file called Thumbs.db . It gets created everytime I download a video file. This file contains the library of icons of the number of videos files you have in same folder. 

It could be that you have deleted or moved this file somewhere. I don't know what the extention .db means but I am guessing database????

You have gone on to assosciate your video file with a video player. That is why you see the video player icon.

I have not tried creating the video icon, but again I am guessing that you can probably take one frame and create an icon. But I don't know how to assciate that with the video file.

Sorry but I hope that some light is shed upon your video icon problem

jaygor


----------

